# ipad



## Atomic77 (Jan 2, 2017)

I might be getting a ipad. I don't know for sure yet but I maybe getting one for free from a friend who has hardly used hers. Other wise I have a bunch of christmas money saved up to get one on my own if the free one doesn't take place.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well I could not get the one for free but I got something better a brand new ipad mini 2 32gb on the day i ordered it witch was today.


----------



## RileyHull (Feb 1, 2017)

Atomic77 said:


> Well I could not get the one for free but I got something better a brand new ipad mini 2 32gb on the day i ordered it witch was today.



Hi, How are you getting along with your new ipad?


----------



## Atomic77 (Feb 18, 2017)

Its going great. I put a tempered glass screen protector on it and a pretty nice griffin case. thanks for asking rileyhull.


----------



## Atomic77 (Mar 16, 2017)

Now I changed to a HO case since my screen protector would not stay flat.


----------

